# energumeno tascabile



## underhouse

Un po' di tempo fa, Massimo D'alema, uomo politico della sinistra, diede dell'energumeno tascabile a Brunetta, politico del centro destra, facendo riferimento ai tratti fisici e di carattere di quest'ultimo, che effettivamente è molto basso (sarà alto un metro e cinquanta) e al contempo è molto aggressivo. Ho visto che WR traduce "energumeno" con "brute", quindi pensavo di tradurre "energumeno tascabile" con "midget brute". Pensate che possa andare? Grazie in anticipo per tutti i suggerimenti!


----------



## joanvillafane

Hi underhouse - I know it's supposed to be an insult, but "midget" sounds very harsh and I wouldn't use it.  
How about - 
pocket-sized brute
mini-brute
miniature brute
??


----------



## rrose17

I like pocket-sized brute but was thinking of _pocket punk_ for the alliteration, although I guess that could sound like a kind of music or fashion statement. Maybe also _pocket-sized thug_.


----------



## underhouse

Thank you Joan, pocket-sized brute seems to be even a more literal translation 

Thank you rrose, pocket-sized punk and pocket-sized thug are very nice too


----------



## sorry66

a 'stunted boor'


----------



## alicip

A pygmy lunatic/maniac.


----------



## sorry66

Is 'energumeno tascabile' supposed to be an understated, restrained insult or something unequivocally pejorative?


----------



## tsoapm

I was just looking at the WR definition of _energumeno_:





> Indemoniato; oggi spec. a proposito di persona in preda all’ira o dall’atteggiamento insofferente e prepotente


I can’t say I’m mad about using ‘brute’ to get that idea across; it seems a little twee to me. I’d prefer 'fiend', or 'beast', or 'savage'.

For the record, 'pint-sized' come to my mind more readily than 'pocket-sized', but I think 'pocket-sized' is still probably the best choice here.


----------



## sorry66

I thought of 'pint-sized' too - you use that for people rather than 'pocket-sized'. As I don't know how rude 'energumeno' is, I suggested 'boor' because 'brute' doesn't seem right.
What about a 'pint-sized pain in the arse/back side/neck'?


----------



## london calling

I Dizionari del Corriere give three definitions. I think D'Alema meant no. 2.


*1* (uomo dal fisico possente) strong man (*f.* woman), muscle man (*f.* woman).


*2* (uomo violento e iroso) wild man (*f.* woman), furious man (*f.* woman), madman (*f.* -woman), energumen.


*3* (rar) (indemoniato) energumen, one possessed.

Pint-sized nut job.
Tadpole with a temper.


----------



## sorry66

A bite-sized nutcase
A little slip of fury
A raving short-arse
A vertically-challenged loon
A hotheaded imp
......


----------



## tsoapm

london calling said:


> Pint-sized nut job.





sorry66 said:


> A bite-sized nutcase
> …
> A raving short-arse


I like these.


----------



## chipulukusu

sorry66 said:


> A vertically-challenged loon
> ......



This is unacceptably great!!! 

If you allow me a _cross-idiom_:
_A storm in a teacup ._


----------



## theartichoke

Here's one for alliteration that suggests aggression without lunacy: _a pint-sized pit-bull.  
_
Much as I love the "vertically-challenged loon," a loon is more deranged than aggressive. Then again, I know nothing about Sig. Brunetta, who may well be a loon as well as a pit-bull.


----------



## sorry66

Thanks for the thumbs-up, folks!

I like the ambiguity of a 'storm in a teacup'.
I was going to change 'bite-sized nutcase' to 'bite-sized nut' but I decided not to because it's then a layered insult and the Italian phrase is an obvious insult.

I like 'pint-sized pitbull' as it has the right degree of insult.

How about:
demented dwarf
truculent troll
pugnacious pipsqueak
stroppy smurf
mad midget
troublesome/troublemaking titch
titchy tub-thumper

I could go on....

I'm enjoying this so just added the following:

Sexist ones: 

half-pint harpy
stunted shrew

knee-high ninja
puny/pint-sized pugilist
weeny warmonger


----------



## curiosone

Of the above, I like "pint-sized pit-bull" the best.  However what came to my mind (always with alliteration) was "pint-sized powerhouse."  However that avoids a negative interpretation, but underlines the concept of being energetic.


----------



## london calling

_Pint-sized pit-bull_ is a good one. And I agree that Brunetta is just that, but not what I would call a loony or a nut job, thinking about it.


----------



## sorry66

Sorry, didn't know Brunetta was a guy. Just seen his picture - it's unkind to liken him to a pit-bull.
'pint-sized powerhouse' would be a compliment


----------



## tsoapm

sorry66 said:


> pugnacious pipsqueak


Sir/madam, my cap is officially doffed.


----------



## theartichoke

sorry66 said:


> Just seen his picture - it's unkind to liken him to a pit-bull.



You mean because he kind of actually has a face like one? (I had to go look at him too) "Pit-bull" is not terribly insulting in and of itself.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

theartichoke said:


> You mean because he kind of actually has a face like one? (I had to go look at him too) "Pit-bull" is not terribly insulting in and of itself.


Maybe a face like a "bulldog licking piss off a nettle" would better put the idea across


----------



## sorry66

Thanks, Mark! Accept my curtsey in return.
To theartichoke: Er...unfortunately,yes - there is a resemblance.
Calling someone a pitbull, rottweiler or bulldog wouldn't exactly go down well with them.
And PaulfromItaly's suggestion paints a very delightful picture - anyone would be happy to be described thus!
If I wanted to be really mean - knowing what he looks like - I'd call him a pugnacious little pug.
I hope he has better things to do than look at this forum.


----------



## novizio

I am inspired by the creative responses so I'll go with : an "ill-tempered runt"


----------



## theartichoke

novizio said:


> I am inspired by the creative responses so I'll go with : an "ill-tempered runt"



There may have been a few _too_ many choices here: all of them wonderful insults, but some closer in meaning to the original than others. "Ill-tempered" doesn't convey the aggressiveness and energy of "energumeno"--a bed-ridden old man can be "ill-tempered"--and "runt" insults more than his height, suggesting weakness as well. 

There are lots of others that nail it more accurately.


----------



## italtrav

If you allow me a [I said:
			
		

> cross-idiom[/I]:
> _A storm in a teacup ._


Ciao a tutti.
Just to keep the metaphors within traditional phrasing: the usual expression is "tempest in a teapot" or "tempest in a teacup."


----------



## sorry66

italtrav said:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Just to keep the metaphors within traditional phrasing: the usual expression is "tempest in a teapot" or "tempest in a teacup."


Really? I've only ever heard 'storm in a teacup' - of course, variations are welcome.
http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/a+storm+in+a+teacup


----------



## italtrav

sorry66 said:


> Really? I've only ever heard 'storm in a teacup' - of course, variations are welcome.
> http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/a+storm+in+a+teacup


Looks like it's that AE/BE thing again
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tempest_in_a_teapot


----------



## london calling

Sorry, I've only just seen _pugnacious pipsqueak._ Fantastic! It translates  what D'Alema said and is an excellent description of the man himself (who reminds me of a Chichuaha: small, loud and bolshy, goes for your ankles and is intimidated by cats ).


----------



## sorry66

Glad you like it, london c. Not knowing the man, I can't say if the description fits.

Thanks for the info, italtrav.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

sorry66 said:


> Glad you like it, london c. Not knowing the man, I can't say if the description fits.


You can think of a 4ft8 Grumpy of the seven dwarfs wearing a suit and tie.


----------



## sorry66

Complete with his Snow White!


----------



## Blackman

Lo faccio a malincuore, ma bisogna dare a Cesare quel che è di Cesare: D'Alema, uno degli uomini più antipatici e indisponenti d'Italia, ha coniato questa espressione fulminante che meriterebbe di essere incisa nel marmo. È praticamente perfetta, tanto che non credo che la traduzione letterale possa essere la via giusta per farla apprezzare nella sua immensità. Per come la avverto io, un energumeno è un uomo muscoloso che non ha altro che i propri muscoli e pertanto ne fa sfoggio con un fare tutto incentrato su di essi, sempre pronto a menar le mani che però non mena mai. Penso però che D'Alema non lo intendesse in questo senso, bensì come uomo pieno d'energia, quindi nel 3* significato proposto da LC.
Mi piacciono molto vertically-challenged e knee-high per l'insulto.


----------



## sorry66

With reference to Blackman above:

weeny whirlwind ( whirlwind can refer to a very energetic person and not just the physical phenomenon)

vertically-challenged vortex / volcano / geyser (except that 'geyser' refers to a man in British slang)

bite-sized bruiser / bomb

fubsy fireball

incendiary imp - less politically incorrect than dwarf or midget

Probably stretching the metaphor here though...


----------



## Odysseus54

A "truculent pocket-size bully", perhaps ?


----------



## sorry66

Yes, that's good odysseus54. I don't why we started limiting it to two words and alliterations - I suppose because there are too many options otherwise.


----------



## curiosone

italtrav said:


> Looks like it's that AE/BE thing again
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tempest_in_a_teapot



Personally, I don't have preferences between "tempest in a teacup" and "storm in a teacup" (except for liking the alliteration provided by 'tempest'), nor am I convinced one is AE or BE (Wikipedia's 'facts' depend on its contributors, so isn't an infallible source).  
From a "hillbilly" point of view I've always thought that New Yorkers spoke a different AE than "the rest of us" (and certainly with an 'odd' accent ).  

Returning to the topic, I agree with LC that "pugnacious pipsqueak" is perfect (n.b. I could have said 'fantastic', but once we start alliterating... it becomes contagous  ).


----------



## sorry66

Hi Curiosone,
I've never met a hillbilly before nor spoken to one so thanks for the honour. I'm glad you like 'pugnacious pipsqueak'.
In England, we do just say 'storm in a teacup' - it's used quite often and no-one says 't in a t'  so no need for Wiki to corroborate as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## alicip

Da *Oxford American Dictionary:
a storm in a teacup* -> British term for *a tempest in a teapot* (see tempest )


----------



## curiosone

Guess this confirms that hillbilly dialect still contains a lot of 'Englishisms'.


----------

